

Solving The Brain - joe_the_user
http://www.wired.co.uk/magazine/archive/2012/11/features/seeing-the-light?page=all

======
joe_the_user
"Many scientists are content to slowly chisel away at the bounds of our
knowledge, but Boyden is building jackhammers for them to wield."

If this article is accurate, this would have to look like a significant
disruption of brain research. EI, If biology is slow and messy, build tools to
make it faster and cleaner.

